# How do I clean this up.



## Funkfarmer (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey all, I have 2 girls in flower right now for a week one of them i have been giving molassas and the other none, well i noticed that the molassas girl wasnt growing or taking up water, so i lifted the lid and found a huge wad of slime all over the roots. I cleaned the bucket with bleach and rinsed of her roots and i am now doing a flusn with flora clean. Buckets are black, so no light gets in, and the roots of the other are fine. Any ideas on taking care of my prob?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 10, 2008)

Im flushing right now but i want to know if i should flush with a hydrogen peroxide tomorrow?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 11, 2008)

your talkin some advanced fert methods...mainly organic style.
We need your entire grow info to help you.
Lights, ferts, soil or hydro (not just mollases I hope).
You don't add mollasses to just any feeding schedule. it's only used in organic methods of hydro and soil/soiless grows. Sugars and natural growing can be very misunderstood. Chem growing and orgainc growing are two very different beasts...in my experience 

Can't tell you to flush at this point without knowing more.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I'd flush it and use a lot less of the molasses or don't even use it in a  hydro system.  Also make sure you change nutrient every week and flush every month.  Clean your buckets if you can in between nute weeekly changes


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Im groing in DWC, using t5s, and all fox farm products. big bloom, tiger bloom and open sesame.


----------



## Tater (Aug 11, 2008)

man you can't put raw molasses into a hydro setup, its not even good to put it into the dirt raw and causes more harm than good.  There is a really interesting thread about it that I just saw and it seems to be a topic that is continually rehashed.  From what I've gathered though all sources point to no go when it comes to raw molasses.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 11, 2008)

personally, I've never known of someone doing hydro using molasis...

you don't want to be putting that through your hydro system....


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Tater, vancouver guy, what can i do now to clean it up?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone know how i should save my plant?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Aug 11, 2008)

Seeing as we don't know much about your grow and you've already flushed the roots and cleaned out the pot than just give her water for next two waterings and see what happens and if no major stresses occur then you could go back to your regular regimen.  The purpose of the molasses is to to provide the necessary sugars for the micro-organisms in the soil when you are doing an organic soil grow and still it is no more than a teaspoon per gallon of ph balanced water.  I hope this helps. :farm:  As they stated before "no molasses" in a hydroponic setup.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Aug 17, 2008)

So what is the status on your plants?  Any improvements?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 17, 2008)

She looks alot better, and it looks like she is growing new roots. I dont know if they were damaged beyond repair and are dying off and growing new or what. But shes stable. Thanks green thumb


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, flushing and cleaning your rez is the only thing I could offer and you already had that covered, I hope things work out for you and you can save her.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem that's what we are here for.  Any updates as to their growth and recovery?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I have a grow journal called ,smokys nl grow. The damaged plant has not really grown much.


----------

